# Love?



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Curious,has anyone ever met on here and fell in love?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, there have been a few couples.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

yep


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Met my Maggie Dearest online but not here, and NOT on any dating thing either ! It was related to her work and the Virtualisation software I was co-developing. Been together for 5 years now. Sometimes you encounter people in the oddest and least expected places, simply goes to show, that you just never know where you will meet your match.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

This is a pretty good place to joke around, chit chat, air out your views(once in a blue moon), and learn how to do stuff all by yourself. As to hooking up, that's happened a lot. Unfortunately, I think a whole lot of guys hooked up with the same couple of women. Actually "falling in love" and staying there....I understand that it has happened,Twp. Tom and Renee along with Boston Lesley and Arctic Cow I remember.

It would be a lot like buying a lottery ticket. Lotta dollar tickets, a handful of 5 dollar tickets. Million dollar tickets are just not likely. Most of the time, you just lose your dollar. Unless you're addicted to lottery, and lose your whole paycheck.



Steve_S said:


> Met my Maggie Dearest online but not here, and NOT on any dating thing either ! It was related to her work and the Virtualisation software I was co-developing. Been together for 5 years now. Sometimes you encounter people in the oddest and least expected places, simply goes to show, that you just never know where you will meet your match.



Dude!! I could handle a virtual woman!! Wait, that is something like a real woman that you turn on, right? Not much luck turning on real ones....


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Well I wouldn't know about "virtual women" but would not be a bit surprised if there was something out there that fits that description as such. Heck, considering they are making life sized, robotic sex dolls apparently with some form of AI (I know that was in some movie a while back but no clue which) who knows what's out there. 

The stuff I worked on was Virtual Simulations for Medical Applications and visualisation (I stopped all that work in 2012, so out of date on it). IE a surgeon could take a virtual "walk through" a patients hearts prior to surgery, using detailed cat scans to build a complete model of the patients heart, seeing the defect / damage and have a 3D view and approaches to it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We met on a different homesteading forum. We got married while members of Homesteading Today. We've been together for 15 years.

How Cabin Fever met Wind In Her Hair


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That movie was Cherry 2000, I believe.

Mon


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I met my Sweetie here on ST back in 2014, We've been Married 2 years this past January 27**. She is a very, very special Woman. I am so glad to be sharing our lives together. I cannot imagine Life without her-She looks after me quite well, and I do my best to reciprocate.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Considering we have both had the worst flu we have ever known, for nearly two weeks now- we are isolated with 3-4 feet of snow on the ground and up to 8 feet drifts -that love declaration was exactly what I needed


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I think more people have had their hearts broken here than have actually met and married. Fortunately, if not broken financially, most hearts heal rapidly. Few months will do it for simple dalliances, about two years for spouses.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think that's really neat some relationships have formed from here


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Twp.Tom said:


> I met my Sweetie here on ST back in 2014, We've been Married 2 years this past January 27**. She is a very, very special Woman. I am so glad to be sharing our lives together. I cannot imagine Life without her-She looks after me quite well, and I do my best to reciprocate.


Are either of you originally from Sweden?


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Arctic Cow, AKA John , and I became aware of each other's existance circa 2003 via HT...we were forum friends for 10 years..LOL..we've been married now for 5 years ..never been happier.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Remember Miss Kitty and Old Grouch? They married also. And what about Zong? I think he remarried but can't remember if he met her from here.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

COSunflower said:


> Remember Miss Kitty and Old Grouch? They married also. And what about Zong? I think he remarried but can't remember if he met her from here.


I don't think Zong met her here...and then there's TrishforPrez and her beloved who met on ST...(cannot for the life of me recall his online name right now...DUH.. ) and the guy from East Texas and his wife who met on ST too...I'm full of info tonight..LOL..cannot remember anyone's name !


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

At least meeting someone on here,you know they are into the same lifestyle as you


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND, that's about it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, IF I was a LOT younger, Id have to go see that. It looks like fun. Luv the music.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

What are you talking about bill?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am from Northern Ohio (the shores of Lake Erie*), and Renee was born and raised in Yorkshire,UK- then she lived in Denmark for about 30 years.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

And many of us watched the love between Renee and Tom bloom right here on HT. We all cheered Tom on as he packed his bags and traveled thousands of miles from Ohio, all the way across the Big Pond to be with Renee in Sweden... He gave up his beloved dogs, family and all that he loved to be with the love of his life.

We watched the whole thing unfold, and it was a wondrous thing to see in pictures and posts. Their happiness was contagious!

>sigh<

Thank you Tom and Renee for sharing your love with us!



.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

BostonLesley said:


> I don't think Zong met her here...and then there's TrishforPrez and her beloved who met on ST...(cannot for the life of me recall his online name right now...DUH.. ) and the guy from East Texas and his wife who met on ST too...I'm full of info tonight..LOL..cannot remember anyone's name !


It was Trish and farmrookie?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In an almost different life, I was Zong. I did not marry a woman I met here, but I did marry a woman, and then, once again, the sun collapsed into a black hole. 

Now I'm alone again, and pretty content with that. I've taken a lot of beatings in my life, but I really don't have to take any more, so I won't.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

CajunSunshine said:


> And many of us watched the love between Renee and Tom bloom right here on HT. We all cheered Tom on as he packed his bags and traveled thousands of miles from Ohio, all the way across the Big Pond to be with Renee in Sweden... He gave up his beloved dogs, family and all that he loved to be with the love of his life.
> 
> We watched the whole thing unfold, and it was a wondrous thing to see in pictures and posts. Their happiness was contagious!
> 
> ...



How about when Tom got reported by another Renee for aggressive behaviour because he sent a flirty PM to her be mistake.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

That cracked me up, too!! I could just imagine him, changing his daily routine to be able to send her good-morning notes several time zones away, and then seeing that! I did the same thing once, because of the auto-fill feature on the PM address bar. Come to think of it, all the PM's that I ever sent that didn't get a response may have gone to the wrong people!! It could all be completely different! Autofill ruined my life.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

The funny thing is..., the Renee that I accidentally sent the msg. to, lived about 5 miles down the road from where I lived in Huntington Twp.!


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

rkintn said:


> It was Trish and farmrookie?


YES !!!! Thank you !!! Anybody remember the guy from East Texas..? He cleared his land..posted photos of HUGE rattlers that he relocated...built his home...hauled rocks for about two years...had a great sense of humor..bald guy with a grey beard...her name, I think, was "Donna"...?


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Clem said:


> In an almost different life, I was Zong. I did not marry a woman I met here, but I did marry a woman, and then, once again, the sun collapsed into a black hole.
> 
> Now I'm alone again, and pretty content with that. I've taken a lot of beatings in my life, but I really don't have to take any more, so I won't.


I knew it was you...or your clone...good to "see" you..sorry to hear your sun disappeared....and glad that you are content


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That Zong dude was a smart ass


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

And Clem isn't? 
LOL hey Clem it will get better. Honest been there done that. I think with your attitude you will attract a good one sometime.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Dude. I'm 67 years old. I know exactly what I like about life. And I'm doing it.
Besides, it's hard enough cleaning up after just one.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

BostonLesley said:


> YES !!!! Thank you !!! Anybody remember the guy from East Texas..? He cleared his land..posted photos of HUGE rattlers that he relocated...built his home...hauled rocks for about two years...had a great sense of humor..bald guy with a grey beard...her name, I think, was "Donna"...?


Texican?


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

TahDah....you have a memory like a steel trap...mine, OTOH, was sprung a year ago...or was it two?


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Clem, Im 66 this time round - and Tom does the cleaning up


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

BostonLesley said:


> TahDah....you have a memory like a steel trap...mine, OTOH, was sprung a year ago...or was it two?


Lol even a blind pig finds an acorn every once in a while. I am surprised I remembered lol


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Clem said:


> Dude. I'm 67 years old. I know exactly what I like about life. And I'm doing it.
> Besides, it's hard enough cleaning up after just one.


Lol. I'm 71. SO is 77. It's never too late unless you want it to be.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

Sometimes, when life keeps presenting you with lovely flowers which, when you are sleeping, morph into evil "hope assassins" and stab you in the soul repeatedly...you are more than content to stay the heck out of the garden.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Not a matter of thinking it's too late, or anything like that. You're living the life you want, as is your S.O., as is Lesley and A-Cow. And so am I. 
Lesley is pretty close to right, but all in all, I'm just satisfied to be alone. If a woman falls out of the sky into the yard, or something, I'll take that as a sign. But, I ain't waving my arms at passing planes or anything. Times have changed, and the person I am, and the needs I have are now out of style. And I'm just not stupid enough to think I can inject my reality into someone else's reality without some kind of explosion, or whatever. At the same time, I'm not going to change into being someone I despise, at this point in time. I like me the way I am, and that's all that really matters.

A long time ago, I had a conversation with a ST'er about love. The "feeling" you get from being in love is inside you. The object of your affection doesn't send you a signal that triggers a "feel love" button. It's all inside you. And you can pull up that memory at will, if you need it bad enough. Everything you ever saw, heard, read, or felt is inside. Every day can be flashbacks of joy and happiness flowing over you as a baptism in the fountain of youth.. 

Life is what you make it.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Clem--I was widowed at 77, came here, met some really nice, beautiful women but none that would be happy with an old man--Looked around POF, several widows responded, some wonderful women but most were too far away and had baggage that could not be moved. Finally met the Mrs and have been married now for 8 years.

You won't ever get any younger, so unless you've made up your mind rto die alone, time's a-wasting.

Edit to Add; Do you girls recall the name of the young woman, a nurse, down in S. Ark who worked at a dialysis center? She was on here for a while. I met her on a trip down to La. to see an old friend I'd worked with in 1959, and she married, I believe soon after.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's right as Ox says times awastin. I got time now. no more work to do on the house etc. that has kept me so busy for over a year. I was going to marry Christmas before last. I said I'd never marry again but he was a guy I knew from home. 8 years younger than me. I use to pull him around on a sled and whatnot. so we had a history. after we met up again he use to tell people I looked after him so now it was his turn if I ever needed it. sad to say he dropped from a heart attack. and no I never worked him to death.

anyway I met this guy on sat. through friends. we all went to a lenten tea. he's 69. I have heard from him 3 times since then. I haven't invited him here and I haven't gone out with him but who knows. he might be the one. if not I intend to keep looking. ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Georgia; You're a woman after me own heart! Met several such, but just too far and too many children, relatives, property and baggage to relocate. We have to find someone who can actually make the commitment and the change, and be willing to do so. I've no doubt that if it becomes known that you are available some shining knight will appear.

LOL, Barb, who has lived and traveled all over the world, was ready to settle down when we met. she'd lost her husband, was tired of travel and, as a teacher, was satisfied with my command of the vernacular. (Since I dealt with everyone from vagrants to college presidents I had to learn when and where to switch to their preferred modes of speech.) The lady told me once that she responded to my POF post because I knew how to use a semicolon.

I know that there are people who can, and like to, live alone. I could not handle that for long, and the older I get the less I like the idea. I much prefer to have someone to work and laugh and talk with, to have the giggles and laughter and pillow talk at the end of the day.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Just be careful


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> ...The lady told me once that she responded to my POF post because I knew how to use a semicolon...


I used to tell Dave that I had married him because he was the only person I've ever heard use "elucidate" in a sentence.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Mon; I have to wear dentures now in order to be able to pronounce such words. Once upon a time I could say supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think if you can spell it, you don't have to worry about pronouncing it.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's the thing Clem. I also like me the way I am and I'm certainly not everybodys cup a tea. I'd say the ones that will put up with me are few and far between. i spose I got a few good points. can't think of any right now though ~Georgia


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Georgia, let's start off with "You set a pretty table", indicative of good taste and a sense of beauty. 
Then, "You appreciate a good man"
and "You are a good cook"
and "You are self-reliant"

That is enough for a man to go exploring.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> that's the thing Clem. I also like me the way I am and I'm certainly not everybodys cup a tea. I'd say the ones that will put up with me are few and far between. i spose I got a few good points. can't think of any right now though ~Georgia


Lordy, Georgia, you are way too modest. I would think that any man who could catch your interest should consider himself very, very lucky.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to Chucks Smelling Super--------------------------- How would we know if he smelled it wong LOL.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I know several couples who have met on line - not on homesteading - but on other sites of shared interest. No match up romantic sites. 

Three couples married and have been so for 19 and 15 years and the gay couple for 5 now. In all cases one partner had to leave their country. I also know two couples who met on line, developed a long distance romantic relationship that was quite exciting but when they decided to move in together it did not last long. Another acquaintance married a man who only used her to immigrate and actually took her for a lot of money. She was devastated as she really cared for him. 

In all cases there were some issues that came up after meeting and/or getting together. People should not lie or exaggerate or tell the person what they think that person wants to hear. "Oh I never watch sports" but then spend every Saturday and Sunday glued to football. "Oh I love to camp and hike" but then refuse to do anything that does not involve glamping and a plug in for the dishwasher in the RV.

I think the one thing to remember with any communications on line is that you have to be cautious as the ONLY thing you know for sure about the person is that they have access to the internet.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> And many of us watched the love between Renee and Tom bloom right here on HT. We all cheered Tom on as he packed his bags and traveled thousands of miles from Ohio, all the way across the Big Pond to be with Renee in Sweden... He gave up his beloved dogs, family and all that he loved to be with the love of his life.
> 
> We watched the whole thing unfold, and it was a wondrous thing to see in pictures and posts. Their happiness was contagious!
> 
> ...


Gave up the dogs?
Not giving up my dogs for the love of my life or anything else
They have lasted longer than girlfriends or wives
Of course if I happen to find one as loyal as my pups
She's welcome to sleep with us


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I love reading the stories of online success but always watch with curiosity, Once I moved to Alaska for a man I met online, it didn't work out but he was at least enough of a gentleman to to part fairly and as friends, the other moved to Oklahoma from Alaska and ended with me loosing a custom home and a great deal of money. 13 years later and I just got notice that he is taking me to court again on March 13th wanting more money. He is on his 3rd wife but still twisting the knife every chance he gets. 

I am not activly looking but if God has it in my plans, I would keep an open mind but certainly not rush into anything.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

BostonLesley said:


> YES !!!! Thank you !!! Anybody remember the guy from East Texas..? He cleared his land..posted photos of HUGE rattlers that he relocated...built his home...hauled rocks for about two years...had a great sense of humor..bald guy with a grey beard...her name, I think, was "Donna"...?


Wasn't that Texican and Bird Girl?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> I used to tell Dave that I had married him because he was the only person I've ever heard use "elucidate" in a sentence.
> 
> Mon


Could you make that a bit more clear?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, HE used to tell people that he married me because older women are so *THANKFUL*!
(he was 10 months younger than me)

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I had to google that one. should have seen kk's post first and I might not have had to. although I likely would. I got to do that a lot with all the big words you guys throw out around here.

first when I met Andrew he sent me an e-mail and called me Erudite. I can't recall at the moment but I think it had something to do with my gardening. I thought it might have been a dirty word until I looked it up. ~Georgia


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> I had to google that one. should have seen kk's post first and I might not have had to. although I likely would. I got to do that a lot with all the big words you guys throw out around here.
> 
> first when I met Andrew he sent me an e-mail and called me Erudite. I can't recall at the moment but I think it had something to do with my gardening. I thought it might have been a dirty word until I looked it up. ~Georgia


I've been called a few things too.I just can't mention them here.


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

nehimama said:


> Wasn't that Texican and Bird Girl?


YEAH !!!!!!!!!!! Thanks !


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

It's wonderful to read about love and those who found it. 
It also gives someone hope that they will find the one for them.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I wanna be thrilled to desperation...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Rather risque Clem.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Shrek or Terri will delete it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You REALLY have to READ IT HARD to get anything all that exciting out if it.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You don't have sound on your computer? It's a song.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I DO have sound on my puter, and I heard it.


----------

